# HYPOCHONDRIA?



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Greetings all,I was just wondering how many of us have feelings of Hypochondria? I was diagnosed with GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) 8 years ago. Most of my anxiety however is centered around physical symptoms. Itï¿½s always hard for me to tell if Iï¿½m feeling a certain way because of anxiety or I have anxiety because of the way I am feeling. Sort of like the chick and the egg.Luckily for me these periods of anxiety come and go over time. I will have it for 4-6 months then it will go away for years. Iï¿½m in a period right now. Started back in late May. For fun (really to make myself feel better), earlier this week, I made a list of all the physical things I have worried about since then. It was a full pageï¿½can you believe it?ï¿½.in just 3 monthsï¿½.a FULL pageï¿½TYPED!!!!Anywayï¿½ I was just curious if any others around here feel the same way.HAPPY WEEKEND!Karl


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Karl, I always wondered the same thing and you know the psychmeds are aimed at the anxiety/dep hopefully slowing the IBS. Well I don't believe that now, Lotronex stopped my IBS/D and anxiety immediately on the first dose. All psyche symptoms were gone and didn't return while taking Lotro. Norb


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi Karl,Yes, I feel the same way. I am working with a counselor now because of the anxiety I have. I started out with the IBS symptoms about 11 years ago. Due to several bad experiences, I began to get anxious about having another attack and the anxiety just seemed to spread from there. I think I am hypervigilant about any aches or pains in my body and constantly think "Uh oh, is that a cramp? Maybe the beginning of an attack?" Of course, that just pretty much guarantees I'll have an attack.







Anyhow, the counselor believes that all my anxiety is due to the IBS symptoms and if I can control those (through medication, relaxation techniques, and CBT) then the anxiety will disappear. I'm guardedly hopeful because the anxiety seems to have taken on a life of it's own.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

MaryBeth, believe the advice your counselor has given, it is the truth! I know because I've beem diagnosed with GAD and taken many meds chasing the anxiety problems. The main problem is that none of the psych/meds will stop the IBS/D just ease or slow it down maybe. Lotronex stopped it for me. I would like to point out something though, many people have a mental block to the word "hypnosis" because of all the fun and games they've seen on shows. Relaxation training and hypnosis are the same! Hypnosis is just a deep state of relaxation!! Maybe CBT or "relaxation" would help you, it sure has for me and many others on this BB. I didn't gain anything from biofeedback though. Mike's tapes are good, inexpensive and can be done at home at your convenience. If you listen at bedtime you will experience a good nights sleep. Good luck, Norb


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Norb, well, your post made me feel better.







I'll stop being so pessimistic, knowing that it worked for you. I was just worried that I had more anxiety now and less IBS. My IBS is pretty much under control except for food triggers that I choose to eat (that 'ole risk vs. enjoyment). My anxiety is pretty much *not* under control. I was surprised when she thought the anxiety was from the IBS when I thought I had the IBS stuff under control. Ah well, time will tell. Thanks for your encouraging words!Mary Beth


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I was treated for panic/anxiety symptoms for years, well before I was properly diagnosed with IBS. I did hypnotherapy for anxiety, and although it helped me somewhat but did not stop my IBS symptoms. I also did CBT and biofeedback. It was not until I did Mike's tapes that my anxiety was relieved. Once my IBS symptoms improved due to Mike's tapes, so did my anxiety. Please read my full story at: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000017.html [This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 09-02-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karl, I felt this way for years, until I learned somethings and it didn't help in the old days of IBS diagnoses that they were telling me this.Marybeth, some info for you. This has been well documented. http://webpotential.com/uploadpic/ ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Wow, Eric! That was interesting! Do you have any additional websites I can check out?Thanks,Mary Beth


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Karl, Interesting post. I'm thinking I probably may have had some slight, ever so slight, feelings like hypochondria while I was being tested & before I got the IBS diagnosis. But they were really slight fleeting thoughts. Once I got the diagnosis, I went "Oh that explains it" (mind you I wasn't pleased with the diagnosis & was secretly hoping for something a pill or even surgery would correct, oh well, can't have everything) & accepted it to be why I was in the bathroom alot. However I think my overall tendency is to minimize my symptoms. I ignored pain for quite some time. Just put up with it. This kinda of thinking can lead to uh ....trouble too. After all pain is sometimes a clue that something is like, wrong> Duh! But I'm real good at denial, so don't go by me.







Interesting thoughts tho. Thanks. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

MaryBeth, These three pages are worth reading. http://www.macmcm.com/pcp/pcp2000_01.htm http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_105441.html http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000377.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks, Eric! I'm printing them off so I can read them!MB


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

It may be helpful for all of us to recognize that "hypochondriac" is a term originated by medical doctors to make them feel better. This designations provides nothing of value to patients and it can have catastrophic effects on our self esteem. One of the best books on the medical profession I've ever come across is "Nameless Diseases" by prizewinning medical journalist Tara Ziporin (Rutgers U. Press out of print but in many university libraries). In this very readable book, Ziporin clearly demonstrates what a shaky business the labeling of groups of symptoms really is. Finally it is well known that more than a few M.D.s are "hypochondriacs" themselves. JohnA


----------

